# Holster for 40 XD Subcompact



## CLEMCO51 (Dec 24, 2006)

Wanting to get a holster for a XD 40 Subcompact
I have been looking at Super Tuck - Crossbreed, Quik Clip - Crossbreed, Split Decision - High Noon

If you have any pictures, opinions, or suggestions please share

If you have any Other holster ideas please share also

I am wanting a Comfortable IWB holster


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

I responded to your other thread in the General Semi-Auto forum. I've got the Highnoon Split Decision and have a Super Tuck on order. I'm really impressed with my Split Decision, and I carry both my HK and XD-9SC in it, and it fits both really well. I'll get some pictures for ya. :smt023


----------



## IndianaJones (May 7, 2006)

Just order the Crossbreed, anything else is a waste of time and $


----------



## Reglarguy (Aug 11, 2007)

IndianaJones said:


> Just order the Crossbreed, anything else is a waste of time and $


would that go for a 9mm tactical too?


----------



## IndianaJones (May 7, 2006)

yes


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Crossbreed Supertuck

http://handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=10095


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I do this for a living when not deployed, and can tell you that holster choice very personal. Other people can make recommendations, but no one has your body and therefore no one can flatly say a particular holster is "best" for you.


----------



## Lucky7 (Nov 7, 2007)

*Raven Concealment*

Two words...Raven Concealment


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

OP has not been on the forum since June of '07. Don't think he's looking for suggestions any more.


----------

